
“We built a cloud encryption platform” – “So what?” - dc352
https://www.dancvrcek.com/we-created-a-cloud-security-platform-and-what/
======
mankash666
I apologize for asking what may seem to you as a basic question. Why a custom
hardware device instead of an application that does encryption locally on the
customer's device of choice?

~~~
cyphar
HSMs are very good because the key isn't stored in a way that allows an
attacker to get it. HSMs have authentication systems, so you can ensure that
only the user can use the decryption key (but they can never get the actual
key). Of course, you can misuse them to create proprietary jails for users,
but they can be very good for device security.

